# Bringing DVD's into the country



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi we have been informed that we have to pay a fee for them to view our dvds before bringing them into the country, is anyone able to enlighten me on what the actual process is? We probably have over 200 dvds and we were told you have to pay per dvd.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you moving here permanently? Leave the collection at home and add to it when you are here for $4RM per DVD...

-t


----------

